# import permits for Asiatic Green nursery.



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

has anyone here ordered from Asiatic Green. very cool list of plants that i want. im not familiar with obtaining an import permit for plants. is there alot involved with doing that? if anyone else is interested and going to be bringing plants into the country i would love to get in on it. just the cool aroids, ferns, and palms would be enough to fill and order and that doesnt even touch the orchid, hoyas, and gingers. love to hear from someone who knows how to do this. thanks,steve


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

They have a number of things that I'm interested in too. If you make any headway with this and if it might interest you I might be interested to split an order to save on the shipping + documentation costs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ask Christina Hanson about it.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

PM me if you want feedback about Asiatic Green.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Just Curious?

Where are you?
Where Are they?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i am in wisconsin, they are in singapore. ive never tried to get plants in from another country so i have no idea on what is involved but am willing to give it a try if it is feasible.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

jpstod said:


> Where Are they?


They are in Singapore

EDIT: I was too slow...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Unlike ecuagenera these guys don't often show up to do shows in the USA So there's a lot more in the way of paperwork to ensure CITES and other proper paperwork are filed correctly. But i understand the allure of the rare plant!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry OP to diverge but you remind me...does anybody know of any opportunities any time soon for Ecuagenera stuff? Do they have anybody in the US who distributes for them at all?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

skanderson said:


> i am in wisconsin, they are in singapore. ive never tried to get plants in from another country so i have no idea on what is involved but am willing to give it a try if it is feasible.


You'll need an importer's permit and will have to pay for a phytosanitary certificate and arrange for the plants to go through customs and to be inspected... This is the link to most of the information that you will need USDA - APHIS - Plant Import Information 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hydrophyte said:


> Sorry OP to diverge but you remind me...does anybody know of any opportunities any time soon for Ecuagenera stuff? Do they have anybody in the US who distributes for them at all?


If you check thier site, they are doing the shows again and vending at them. So you can see if they will be near you or you can have them ship it to you when they replenish thier stock. I know they are going to be in NJ in Feb and PA in March... 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There's not a whole lot of orchids ecuagenera has that andys doesn't. If it's not listed... Just call them


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not after orchids. They have some unusual aroids and a couple other things that I have been looking for.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ooh gotcha!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

For anyone one interested in Asiatic Green... All I will say is that research pays off. Research this seller as you would anyone... 

There are rarely plants you see online in Asia that you can't find here with enough digging. Not everything is at a store or online shop.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

again thanks for all the imput here. ive read enought that i wouldnt buy without seeing them here. btw im all for buying locally if possible. hint hint.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

The permit itself is free and is good for about 5 years. Usually the money for the phyto is added to your shipping bill. As someone who has imported plants from China, Israel, Europe etc, I have never arranged for them to be inspected before. But not all plants are subject to postentry quarantine. Sometimes the packages are opened and looked at and customs is usually very good about packaging them back up. When you apply for your permit, you will be asked to list the plants you want to import, the countries of origin, what parts of the plants and intended use. For me it is usually temperate species from China but I might want to import something else so I listed those specifically but made sure that I mentioned there could be other plants in other countries in the future so I don't have to get another permit. I don't have much experience with cites but usually the nursery should take care of that too if they are reputable and this should be built in to the shipping and handling costs. Hope this is a help.
Jim


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks i may get myself a permit just incase i do decide to bring some stuff in from somewhere. again after reading a bunch of feedback on amos i think i will avoid his site even though some of the plants are things i havent seen listed anywhere else.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

skanderson said:


> thanks i may get myself a permit just incase i do decide to bring some stuff in from somewhere. again after reading a bunch of feedback on amos i think i will avoid his site even though some of the plants are things i havent seen listed anywhere else.


I don't know about the orchids but just about everything else he has can be found here. It will take a lot emails, driving and most significantly, waiting. Where there is a will...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I really would like to track down some of those dwarf A_locasia_ that they have, as well as some of the really small gingers on their list. They have some funny gesneriads too.


----------

